# Retrieving Problem



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Oscar is six months old and used to retrieve pretty enthusiastically but lately he just either runs towads the object slowly, gets there, picks it up then puts it down and starts sniffing at somnething else, or he will just run towards it and then just go off in a different direction. Any idea how i can get him interested in it again? Ideally, I'd like to work him so this is quite an issue! This is not guaranteed to happen all the time but its 50/50 at the moment. When he does return to me, I give him lots of praise and he gets a reward once he has finished.


----------



## bobbyh09 (Sep 4, 2009)

JAS, I have a 7 month old and when he was about 5 or 6 months he did the same thing you are talking about.. I just kept working with him and giving him praise and rewards.. Now at 7 months he does it pretty much automatically.. I am working him in the field with Pigeons and he retrieves everytime in the field.. I have found tha when we are in the back yard he thinks its more of a game and still gets destracted by different smells and such.. I would just say to stay with it.. I think it will come around.. 
Its amazing how my pup knows the difference between the back yard and everywhere else.. I think he will be fine in the field.. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 2, 2009)

My Brittany is a very reluctant (well OK I have given up throwing dummies, toys, etc) in the yard, but drop a bird or a duck and she is on to it in a flash. I think some dogs can tell the difference and find anything other than the real thing a bit of a boring, kind of like an insult to their intelligence. Some have sugested to me to work backwards from real game towards dummies other than the traditional progression from dummies to game, might be worth a try?
Cheers,
Waldo


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Time to change the location and the game. 

 Try attaching some game bird feathers to a training buck, and wrapping it in bridal veil really tight. If you can get ahold of a real quail(dead) wrap that in one of those orange sacks from the grocery store. It can be kept frozen in the freezer, but put it in a ziploc bag. Keep mixing up the reward also. Sometimes after one, two or three retrieves. He's too young for Force Fetch training in my opinion, so just try to keep him interested.
They do change on birds though. I had one that would retrieve an object about 8 times and then game over. A real bird was a way different story.


----------



## Ruby (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi,
I'm having the same problem with my 5 1/2 month old. She used to be so keen, now she chases item enthusiastically, picks it up and then drops it again as if she's bored! I try to give her loads of praise and she comes running back very proud of herself...but minus said item!!! I guess there's just way too many interesting smells around!!
I have noticed she seems to prefer it if the thing bounces a lot!
xx


----------

